# Where do you keep your electric smoker?



## low'n'slow (Apr 11, 2007)

I asked Masterbuilt's Customer Service about leaving the unit outdoors through the season - because it sits so low to the ground, would rain damage the electrical system and/or cause the bottom of the unit to rust? Here's what they said:

So... where/how do *you* store your electric smoker when it's not in use? Based on what Masterbuilt says, I'll have to lug it from the garage to the patio and back every time I use it (or just use it in the garage, which isn't very appealing to me).


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep mine on the front porch which has cover.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 11, 2007)

yo,
im glad to meet you..

i do not have a masterbuilt ...

i have a char-broil electric..
i take the heating cord with rh
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










eostat back inside after every use...
this has been more for anti theft than weather protection..

mine sits in the open all year long..
high winds have hurled it across the patio 2 times

i do cover it with a contractor grade trash bag ...
i secure the bag to unit with bungee cords

i live in 2 room +kitchenette apartment..

my smoker must live outside...

build or buy a cart for mbs to sit on


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

Seem's loke it would be easier to put it on a raised platform to keep it of the moisture and put a cover on it


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have a Masterbuilt electric but I have a removable electric burner for my ECB. I would take out what you can and store it inside as Larry sugests and wrap her up good ina heavy duty garbage bag. Tuck the ends under the feet so it doesn't splash up.


----------



## smokerlover (Apr 11, 2007)

You changed your picture!?


----------



## smoked (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep mine inside when not in use, for me the small hassle of moving it back and forth outweigh the possible theft and/or weather damage seeing as we tend to get alot of that liquid sunshine out here....


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Debi, it looks like your avatar is staring at me...lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes - I figured as a representative of the  "Nearing the Status of Smoke God" group I should have a smoke related avatar 
(I couldn't think of anything so I combined my two smokers and put faces on them.) 

I just love Carls avatar but I get hungry everytime I see it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Theresa -

How's that now it's only staring part time?


----------



## cheech (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep mind in the garage. Currently the garage is for storing my smokers and the car must stay outside. Next year I will work on the other side and keep my wife's car outside too. We must move in slowly.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep ,mine is in the garage with the other TOYS ,4 wheeler ,2 sleds and work in progress smoker ....that's why I got the Mrs. an auto car starter....hey it's a 2 car garage ,but then I wouldn't have room to work on anything !!


----------

